# Lead Screw Thrust Bearing 10l



## Joe0121 (Jun 29, 2016)

I have a heavy ten with the quick change double tumbler gear box.

There is a thrust bearing on the inside of the gearbox against the gear on the leads crew the meshes with the rest of the gear train. 

If someone can get me the part number of that bearing that I can actually order the south bend part number don't turn anything up.

Also my gear box had the sealed ball bearing in side not the bronze bushings. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LucknowKen (Jun 30, 2016)

From the CE3458 Parts Manual Heavy10 and up pdf
I am not sure if this is what you are after.
lk


----------



## Joe0121 (Jul 2, 2016)

I have the part number from the manual  but I can't find it in Google anywhere. I think it is a 17mm shafts 40mm od bearing 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe0121 (Jul 11, 2016)

The bearing is a 17mm shaft by 40mm OD If that helps Ill keep trying to fin a PN


----------



## Joe0121 (Jul 15, 2016)

So I remember that my QC was the newer version with ball bearing and not bronze (for the most part) and I found this on practical machinist:


Thank you Turk, Thadious and jeagan for your responses. You put me on the right track and eveything you offered was right on the money.

I left the bearings soaking for a few days and they cleaned up to where I could read model numbers stamped into the side of both bearings.

Thank you for the heads up about the metric measurements. They measured exactly to the millimeter. The physical size matched the specs I found after searching for the model # on the internet.

For others who might need this information, here are the model numbers:

ND 20203
ND 3203

I found that they are equivalent to Consolideated 7203 & 6203 respectively. Both bearing had the same dimensions: diameter = 40mm, width = 12mm and bore = 17mm.

Although both bearings needed replacing, damage occured during removal. I used a 1/4" punch and light tapped from the other side of the shaft openings in the gear box casting. I dented the shield on one side of the sealed bearing. With the open bearing, the inner ring, ball bearings and separator popped right out of the outer raceway. What should I have done differently?

I have put up 3 pictures of the bearings and gear box on Photobucket.









I have a friend, 80 years old, a life-long machinist, now retired. He has been feeding me with tools, portions of his library and many stories. When he gave me 3 books/catalogs on ball bearings several years ago, I thought I would never have use for them. But lo and behold, this week, I got an education in New Departure (ND) ball bearings.

Thanks everyone for helping!

As I recall I had order the mcmaster car version but the bearing race is still in the QC casting and the mcmaster guts so to speak wouldnt work so I found a New departure on ebay and will buy it to try and avoid getting the race out of the casting.


----------

